# Help please !! Swollen bubble under eye



## blackpiranha1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi, guys

I found a swollen bubble under his right eye.His eye seems very normal ( not cloudy or white ) I have 3 Azureus and they share one big tank . The other two frog behave normal. Please help ! This is so scary , and I dont know what to do now . The bubble also contains some white stuff in it.Anyone know whats wrong with this frog?


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I can't offer much advice and it's usually pretty slow here on weekends so don't expect too many replies.

I'd suggest quarantine immediately - if you haven't already - in something small, maybe a plastic shoe box lined with moist paper towels. Get him to a vet as soon as you can.

My best guess would be a bacterial infection possibly from an injury. But a vet will be able to diagnose and offer treatment.

Good luck!


----------



## drjtnation (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks like an abscess. I'd take him to the vet soon. They'll probably lance it with a needle and clean out the pocket. A little antibiotics and some lavage of your own and he should be good.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackpiranha1 (Mar 13, 2015)

A guy from another forum suggest this might be hypovitaminosis vitamin A ? (swollen around the eye) . Is that possible?


----------



## blackpiranha1 (Mar 13, 2015)

drjtnation said:


> Looks like an abscess. I'd take him to the vet soon. They'll probably lance it with a needle and clean out the pocket. A little antibiotics and some lavage of your own and he should be good.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


A guy from another forum suggest this might be hypovitaminosis vitamin A ? (swollen around the eye) . Is that possible?


----------



## drjtnation (Dec 25, 2013)

Yeah, you can see a lot of abscesses probably due to a hypovitaminosis A. Especially around the tympanum. Treat the underlying disease with supplements, but still need to treat the abscess. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

